#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Sehnenscheidenentzündung? >

## mel7

Hallo 
Ich war vor 2 Tagen Go Kart fahren. Ich tu das nicht so oft und habe mich schon ziemlich ins Zeug gelegt  :Smiley:  
Doch am nächsten Morgen konnte ich mein Handgelenk nicht mehr belasten. Weder etwas "schwereres" hochheben, noch mich darauf abstützen. Auch bei gewissen Bewegungen sticht es ganz schön. Heute Morgen habe ich bemerkt, dass die Unterseite des Gelenkes ein Wenig angeschwollen war und ein blauer Fleck sichtbar war. Auch ohne Bewegung schmerzt es manchmal...nicht so sehr und auch kein Stechen sondern der ganze Arm irgendwie....Nur die Finger funktionieren einwandfrei :-)
Da ich im Büro arbeite geht das ganze noch so und hab meinen Arm einfach eingebunden und Voltaren eingeschmiert. Aber wissen was das ist möchte ich natürlich trotzdem gerne und wie ich es behandeln kann und wie lange das ca. dauert! Da ich ein weiter Arbeitsweg habe, möchte ich vorerst nicht zum Arzt, da ich ein halber Tag spenden müsste. Natürlich gehe ich trotzdem falls es nicht besser wird.
Könnte meine Befürchtung richtig sein, dass es eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung ist? 
Danke schonmal

----------


## josie

Hallo Mel!
Es kann ganz einfach eine Überlastung des Handgelenks sein, vermutlich ist dein Handgelenk die Bewegung bei Go Kart fahren nicht so gewöhnt.
Natürlich ist auch eine Sehnenscheidentzündung möglich, aber Du siehst selber, das ist nur ein Raten und Spekulieren, wenn Du es genau wissen willst, dann mußt Du zum Arzt gehen.
Der Voltarensalbenverband ist sicher kein Fehler.

----------


## mel7

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 
Nun hat sich das ganze wieder ein wenig verändert....das Stechen hat sich verbessert, noch nicht gut aber verbessert. Die leichte Schwellung der Sehne ist gebliben, und es zieht biszum Ellbogen...dieser Schemerz ist noch so erträglich aber mein Arm schläft immer in Wenig ein und kribbelt...Mittlerweile finde ich, ist es schon schmerzhafter beim Ellbogen als vorne beim Handgelenk (ausser bei der Belastung natürlich)...Heute morgen war es so gut, dass ich gedacht habe, dass es bestimmt bald weg ist und nun das...und das Handgelenk knakstauf jede Seite... 
Am Samstag gehe ich zu einer Naturheilärztin, muss sowieso in die Massage zu ihr, ich denke die kann mir auch helfen aber bis dahin würde ich es gerne noch aushalten ohne Arzt...
Falls jemand vorher einen Tipp hat, bitte gerne.... 
Vielen Dank

----------

